# Peripheral Neurostimulator



## coderguy1939 (Nov 12, 2009)

Doctor states that he is doing a percutaneous implantation of peripheral spinal cord leads over the superior cluneal nerves.  

The superior cluneal nerves are general sensory nerve branches of the dorsal rami of the upper lumbar nerves, innervating the skin of the upper part of the buttocks.

I'm looking at 64555, but would appreciate input on this one.

Thanks.


----------



## +91 9094532789 (Nov 18, 2009)

*64555*

You are right 64555 coded for that.

64555 Code description:
         The physician places an electrode percutaneously (through the skin) through an introducer needle into the tissue to be stimulated. Electrodes placed over sensory nerves decrease pain sensation in the distribution of the nerve. Electrodes placed over motor nerves stimulate paralyzed muscles to prevent atrophy.      In 64555, the electrodes are placed over peripheral motor or sensory nerves, excluding sacral nerves


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Nov 18, 2009)

I also agree


----------



## coderguy1939 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you both for your input.


----------

